# What would you do?



## Jon Mills (Sep 13, 2017)

Lets say you had 10 grand and wanted to learn to sail. Buy a boat and live aboard or take half of the money and try to crew around and see where that takes me? Only use 5 grand either way. Thanks for any response. 

P.S. I am 46 and recently divorced. House is under contract to be sold.No children.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

go down to the local marina and ask around for someone interested in taking you out


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That. As for the $10k, recently divorced: HOOKERS AND BLOW!!!


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

10K is not enough to buy a boat and live aboard.

You could charter
You could take a few ASA lessons/classes

Bests


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I seriously doubt that you could find a livable liveaboard boat for 5 grand that was in good enough shape to sail. Therefore, your options are limited to paying for sailing lessons and coming up with enough money (work for some years?) to acquire the right boat or go sailing with other people. This is probably your best choice anyway, because at this point you aren't even sure that sailing is right for you.
After some time spent sailing with others, you will have a better idea of the realities of boat ownership and realize that it is a commitment to learn many new skills, just to get a boat shipshape enough to go sailing and keep her that way. The sailing is the easy part! It's everything else, from keeping your mechanical and sailing equipment operating properly, to anchoring in bad weather, that are the tough stuff.
One thing you might want to do to make yourself a more valuable crew member, is pick up a copy of Royce's Sailing Illustrated as a basic primer. It covers just about everything one needs to know to safely handle a small craft in a fun yet comprehensive format. From anchoring to boat nomenclature and even splicing, it's got most of what you'll need for getting started, yet is still a good reference book for the most experienced of us. No preachy tome here.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*Buy a cheap boat and have at it*

Hey,

i would spend the $10K on a boat around 27'. i would not live on it, but I would spend a lot of time on it. After a year you'll know if boats are right for you or not.

The nice thing about boats around 27' is that most have inboard diesel engines, wheel steering, pressure hot and cold water, propane galley with stove and oven, marine head with shower (but a real small one) and enough room for 1-2 people to spend time on. Boats that size are also affordable and of a reasonable size to learn on.

good luck,
Barry



Jon Mills said:


> Lets say you had 10 grand and wanted to learn to sail. Buy a boat and live aboard or take half of the money and try to crew around and see where that takes me? Only use 5 grand either way. Thanks for any response.
> 
> P.S. I am 46 and recently divorced. House is under contract to be sold.No children.


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

10,000 will get a single person plenty of boat to live a board and sail on. I could easily live on my Chrysler 26 with electric drive and solar panels. Many people have done it and are doing it. I see 26 27 even 30 foot sailboats for sale well under 10,000.00. I was given a Catalina 26 for free with a almost new Mercury 9.9 a few years ago. Go to the marinas this time of the year and the people that do not want the expense of taking the boat out and storing it will sell for next to nothing. Upper Mississippi is a good place to start.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I lived on a $7500 after my divorce from my first wife. It was awesome, it sailed pretty well too. Better than the next boat I owned, which cost a good deal more than $10k. If you buy an old boat like that, make sure the hull keeps the water on the outside, the engine runs, the rig will stay upright, the sails will work and don't worry too much about the rest.

Seriously, you can live on a $10k boat. The live aboards on my runway at the time, were all single guys, 2 Grampian 30s and an Alberg 30, and we all sailed more than the non live aboards on the runway, except a guy with a Tanzer 22, who practically lived aboard. The folks with newer more expensive boats were too busy working to pay off their boat loans to go sailing.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Don0190 said:


> go down to the local marina and ask around for someone interested in taking you out


What he said. Don't change your current life or lifestyle. If you really want your own boat, get a 14-16' dinghy and learn to sail first.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

krisscross said:


> What he said. Don't change your current life or lifestyle.


His wife(s attorneys) may have done that for him though...


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

If you were willing to live pretty spartanly, I would probably start with something like this, 1969 CAL 2-30 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
negotiate it down to somewhere around $6K and replace the stove with an Origo https://www.westmarine.com/buy/marine-air--origo-6000-oven-with-stove--13781513?cm_mmc=PS-_-Google-_-GSC%2520-%2520Product%2520Type-_-13781513&product_id=13781513&adpos=1o1&creative=108421552084&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9tivlI2j1gIVloJpCh1nKwuZEAYYASABEgI0nPD_BwE, install a robust 30 Amp AC electrical system, an good battery charger, buy a window HVAC unit for summer and a couple space heaters for winter, and try to minimize the amount of stuff that I brought aboard.

Jeff


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/945...33352046771392/?sale_post_id=1233352046771392

Not sure if it shows up. 1976 Tartan 30 ready to go in Marathon FL. $5000.00 before the Hurricane. Now it most likely is rubbish.


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

Another one, most likely not there any more but they are all over the place.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/945...88949271211670/?sale_post_id=1188949271211670


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

Your best bet great boat! https://www.facebook.com/groups/945...07468042693126/?sale_post_id=1207468042693126


----------

